# July 4th ride



## jlint1988 (Apr 20, 2012)

Where is everyone riding that lives in the Houston area


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

Not sure yet maybe downsouth depends on how dry it is, might just take the jet ski to Crosby.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm off the weekends before and after the 4th....will probably hit up Crosby on the old side if its wet, and if not I'll consider Down South but I don't really care for it all that much.


----------



## jlint1988 (Apr 20, 2012)

filthyredneck said:


> I'm off the weekends before and after the 4th....will probably hit up Crosby on the old side if its wet, and if not I'll consider Down South but I don't really care for it all that much.


Me and the old lady rode up there for a couple of hours the other day at DS but I have heard of other people talking about there is another park pretty close where is it located. Is it on old 90 also.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Yeah it is right across Old 90. IF you were coming from 2100 to go to DSO it'd be the last left hand turn that you pass before getting to DSO's driveway.....its only a few yards away. Make that left and continue to head toward the river, Mel's park is the last driveway on the left....cant miss it. OR you can go from Hwy 90 down 2100 toward Highlands....theres a dirt road IMMEDIATELY before the Highlands moto-cross track on the right hand side....I believe theres a big sign at the end of it that says something about a pipe yard, make a right there and follow it all the way to the end and thats Dirt Road ATV Park (used to be known as Fat-Mans and Outlaws)....this rides the same exact property as Mel's and is the same cost ($5 per person....much cheaper than DSO)


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

Sabine ATV Park is going to have Frank Foster on Friday the 6th.


----------



## jlint1988 (Apr 20, 2012)

filthyredneck said:


> Yeah it is right across Old 90. IF you were coming from 2100 to go to DSO it'd be the last left hand turn that you pass before getting to DSO's driveway.....its only a few yards away. Make that left and continue to head toward the river, Mel's park is the last driveway on the left....cant miss it. OR you can go from Hwy 90 down 2100 toward Highlands....theres a dirt road IMMEDIATELY before the Highlands moto-cross track on the right hand side....I believe theres a big sign at the end of it that says something about a pipe yard, make a right there and follow it all the way to the end and thats Dirt Road ATV Park (used to be known as Fat-Mans and Outlaws)....this rides the same exact property as Mel's and is the same cost ($5 per person....much cheaper than DSO)


Yea I'm definitely going to have to check that out since I'm only 45 min from that area


----------



## jlint1988 (Apr 20, 2012)

Col_Sanders said:


> Sabine ATV Park is going to have Frank Foster on Friday the 6th.


Yea, me and some buddies are thinking about going to gator run, it's a hike up there for us but I'm hoping there will be a good turn out


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Let me know next time you plan on going out to Crosby, if I'm off I'm down for a ride....I know the old park like the back of my hand.


----------



## jlint1988 (Apr 20, 2012)

filthyredneck said:


> Let me know next time you plan on going out to Crosby, if I'm off I'm down for a ride....I know the old park like the back of my hand.


Yea that would be good to ride, especially so I don't spend the whole first day trying to figur out the park. And for 5 a person you can't beat it.


----------



## M.Taylor (May 23, 2012)

We're gonna more than likely hike up for the ark la tex mud races at gator run offroad...looks to be an awesome time with a pretty good turnout...


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

So have any of you guys put any more thought into where we should all meet up and ride? I'm all-for a little meet and greet. Just has to happen either the weekend before or weekend after the 4th for me to be able to attend.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## jlint1988 (Apr 20, 2012)

filthyredneck said:


> So have any of you guys put any more thought into where we should all meet up and ride? I'm all-for a little meet and greet. Just has to happen either the weekend before or weekend after the 4th for me to be able to attend.
> 
> "Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


 Yea, myself, the ole lady and another buddy are prolly going to see what gator run is all about the weekend after the 4th. If you cant make it that go around we will have to meet up in crosby some time. I would like to check out the OLD park. we would have to get our work scheduled lined up cause I dont work the normal 9-5 (5-9 for some).


----------



## Whitetail (Mar 5, 2012)

Yeah wouldnt mind going to crosby, but to the old side for the 4th. Me and a buddy went to ds last night and it was 20 bucks just for me and the bike. I bout to fell off the porch handin the lady the money.it was so dusty on the main rode my eyes felt like they had sand paper in them. I now filthy likes the old side as I have been ridin there for years also. It would be good to finally meet some peeps from here and throw some mudd together. Just let me know what weekend would be good either before r after the 4th to make it happen.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Before or after is fine with me....i don't work the regular 9-5 mon-fri either (whitetail I'm sure you know this lol), dont think I'm gonna make Gator Run this go around but I definitely want to try it out when I get a good opportunity to go. I'm definitely game for the old side, DSO is just too many trails and not enough "safe" water riding for my blood....yeah theres water there, but I've seen trucks drop off over the hood randomly through some of the ponds.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## Whitetail (Mar 5, 2012)

Yeah not too familar with dso myself only been twice and its gettin to be kinda like alto with the trucks, seen one last night, his tires were as tall as me. Havent been to the old side in about a year so been wantin to go.by the way filty if u see me in the plant stop meand say what up man, have alot of people that throw up the duece sayin whats up in there so I dont know who is who. Lately iv been in there every day so keep ya eyes peeled for the green and white beast. Lol


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Lol, well I'm in Makrolon....way in the back of the plant close to 1405, I just came back to work friday night from my 7 days off and will work through monday night and then off again for 3 days. I go back on days next weekend. 

And I have to agree about dso being similar to alto...my dad went to dso yesterday on his rzr and showed me a pic today of him parked in front of a jeep on 52s, made the rzr look tiny lol, and in just about every pic he showed me it seemed like there was a truck or jeep in the background. Heck my gf's dad brings his jeep out there...its on some tractor tires that are about as tall as I am with a 454 tucked under the hood and 5 ton axles under it... Black jeep trimmed out with grabber green all over, can't miss it.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## Whitetail (Mar 5, 2012)

first time i went to dso i saw that jeep there, and thats a sick ride man. saw him coming from the beach and it looks good just creeping down the rode.yeah i go all over the plant. i swap out the plastic boxes that sit on 15th st and the two other boxes on the other side of the unit also.been checkin on goin to san jac for the process tech course so i can make that big money like yall do. lol what do they requier out there the certificate r the degree? ( any idea) i make decent change for what i do but the sky is always the limit for me. i asked a operator one day i was doin the compactor in the middle of the unit if they knew a younger guy who rode bikes was workin that day but he had no idea.(just sayin so i knew what ya looked like to say what up)


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

They changed everything up here not too long ago so I'm not sure what the requirements are now. 

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

me and tha wife thinking about taking the kids somewhere for the weekend after the fourth


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

joemel said:


> me and tha wife thinking about taking the kids somewhere for the weekend after the fourth


Hey man, our riding group is sponsoring a HUGE event at River Run the weekend of July 6-8. "Muddin' for the Military" live bands, silent auction, raffle, and scavenger hunts. Also fireworks, races, give aways, and much much more. I know for certain there's going to be a large turn out for this. I highly encourage everyone to attend this. What can be better than supporting the men and women that defend our freedom? 

Mud slinging' and COLD beer drinkin'


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

Tell me again where river run is and we have small kids dont wana eally get them around ppl thats gona be to rowdy ya know


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Jacksonville, Tx. I'm sure this is intended to be a family friendly event, and RR is a very nicely laid out park, BUT you know theres always gonna be atleast 1 idiot when you go to a large event....i hate to say that but its the truth.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

filthyredneck said:


> Jacksonville, Tx. I'm sure this is intended to be a family friendly event, and RR is a very nicely laid out park, BUT you know theres always gonna be atleast 1 idiot when you go to a large event....i hate to say that but its the truth.
> 
> "Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"



Yep.


----------



## M.Taylor (May 23, 2012)

Joemel,
We are def going riding that weekend, however, we are torn between different parks, my buddy is trying to take his wife to an event with a lot of ppl so she can see what it's all about... Gator Run is having the mud race but that's a LONG drive, hoping to find a group a little closer. Let us know where you plan on goin


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

well we was thiking general sams or crosby but ill let yall know


----------



## M.Taylor (May 23, 2012)

We went to General SAMs for memorial day, so we're def gonna go somewhere new


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

well.we havent been in awhile but crosby is closer and we will have 4 lil ones so crosby is a plus its around 45 min to a hr from.****inson


----------



## jlint1988 (Apr 20, 2012)

Crawfishie!! said:


> Hey man, our riding group is sponsoring a HUGE event at River Run the weekend of July 6-8. "Muddin' for the Military" live bands, silent auction, raffle, and scavenger hunts. Also fireworks, races, give aways, and much much more. I know for certain there's going to be a large turn out for this. I highly encourage everyone to attend this. What can be better than supporting the men and women that defend our freedom?
> 
> Mud slinging' and COLD beer drinkin'


Really might have to check this out. 
Will there be any military discounts


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

Yes....with military I'd you get in half price at the gate. 

Mud slinging' and COLD beer drinkin'


----------



## jlint1988 (Apr 20, 2012)

Crawfishie!! said:


> Yes....with military I'd you get in half price at the gate.
> 
> Mud slinging' and COLD beer drinkin'


Thanks we might check it out.


----------



## M.Taylor (May 23, 2012)

Muddin for the military might have took our vote...


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm still planning on going to Crosby, just havnt decided which weekend yet. I wanted to go to RR for the military event but the timing is just a little off for me right now.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## Whitetail (Mar 5, 2012)

I down for crosby filthy, the weekend after the 4 is the


----------



## Whitetail (Mar 5, 2012)

Best time for me. We can go to the old side r dso dont matter to me. Me and my buddy tring to go tomm afternoon to go and ride if any body can make it out there. Sorry for the two post, fingers r too big for the buttons on the phone and hit the wrong key.


----------



## jlint1988 (Apr 20, 2012)

filthyredneck said:


> I'm still planning on going to Crosby, just havnt decided which weekend yet. I wanted to go to RR for the military event but the timing is just a little off for me right now.
> 
> "Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


Yea that's where we are going, I have to support my own cause


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

if we end up going we are gona go in on the old side its cheaper for me cuz of the kids


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

My brother wants to go....he always rides when I ride lol, but hes only off the weekend after the 4th....he wants the old side as well. I'm definitely down for the old side.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## Whitetail (Mar 5, 2012)

Well then lets all make it a date for the weekend after the fourth. Ill be there sat morn, which side does every one park at, mels r fat mans. Gonna make a day amd a night out of this ride. Ill have the pit with me to cook some burgers r somethin. Lookin forward to meetin some peeps from here.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

If your planning on cooking I think i'd recommend Fat Mans (now called Dirt Road), just too much traffic at Mels to try to cook on a pit in my opinion. I'll get out there early as possible....definitely by 10-11am, earlier if possible, and ride till 2-4am or till something breaks. My brother won't stay that late due to going back to work sunday night.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

sounds like a plan anyone else bringin kids?


----------



## jlint1988 (Apr 20, 2012)

filthyredneck said:


> My brother wants to go....he always rides when I ride lol, but hes only off the weekend after the 4th....he wants the old side as well. I'm definitely down for the old side.
> 
> "Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


Hope y'all have a good weekend in Crosby, I'm still down to check out the old side some time though and it's a plus it's only 45 min from me.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

All you gotta do is shoot me a PM when your ready to go.... If I'm off I'm down, if I'm workin I'll let you know when I'm off again.


----------



## jlint1988 (Apr 20, 2012)

Sounds good


----------



## M.Taylor (May 23, 2012)

Just figured I'd throw it out there one more time and see if anyone else was down for going to river run next weekend...


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm for sure going to Crosby.....along with Whitetail. I will be going back to River Run sometime soon hopefully.


----------



## 05kodiak589s (Jun 28, 2012)

What time r u guys goin out there? I havent ridden there in about 7 yrs, i have been to dso a couple times since i bought this new bike.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I plan on showing up hopefully sometime between 10-11am

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## Whitetail (Mar 5, 2012)

Well as fithy said we r going to the old side of crosby to take the ole brute for a swim. Far as I know its me and fithy,one of my buddies and mabye one other one. Just wondering who all is going to try to make it out with us, the more the merryer. Cant wait till sat,gonna ride till the wheels fall off.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

My lil brother is coming out with the honda 420.....its a little water bug. I got a couple peeps I'm trying to get out there but not sure on them just yet. I've got my 31s on the gade to try out, might carry my 29.5s just in case but doubt the 31s will come off now that they are on it.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

For anybody that wants to join in on this ride, I found out today that Dirt Road (Outlaws) closed down last weekend, so we will definitely be going to Mels. I'm driving a big jacked up dark green 2nd gen dodge diesel with 6" black chrome stacks and riding my gade. I'll most likely be wearing one of my "Filthyredneck" shirts. If anybody wants to meet up shoot me a PM....they go straight to my phone as a txt. I plan on being out there no later than 11am, probably sooner.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

its 2 n i should be there in like 30 min


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

im parked rite across fron that big [email protected]@ dodge in a blue chevy with a trailer


----------

